# Exporting a car to France



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone got a ball park figure of freight costs of exporting a small car from Canada to France please?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check over in the France section. There are a couple of threads there about shipping a car from the US. Probably not too dissimilar to shipping from Canada to France.

There is both the shipping cost to consider and the cost of any required modifications to get your controle technique validation. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...ng-france/41885-bringing-your-car-france.html
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Check over in the France section. There are a couple of threads there about shipping a car from the US. Probably not too dissimilar to shipping from Canada to France.
> 
> There is both the shipping cost to consider and the cost of any required modifications to get your controle technique validation. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...ng-france/41885-bringing-your-car-france.html
> Cheers,
> Bev


Much appreciated
Thanks


----------

